# Prop Chatter?



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't know what causes it but you will experience it if you buy a new suzuki 25/30 and install a stainless prop - its a real loud banging noise coming from your lower unit. Does not sound good.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Curious also. Suzuki 60 has chatter when motor just engaged any throttle thereafter and it's gone. Weird!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

It's caused from the clutch dog going in and out of engagement. 2 strokes fire on every stroke and it holds the gear mesh tight vs the 4 stroke that fires every other stroke. I bought a brand new suzuki and sold it after giving up on running a stainless prop. The bigger and heavier the prop the worse it gets. The little 25/30hp suzuki takes a 40/50hp sized prop and the gear case just can't handle it. The prop manufactures have developed new cushioned hubs that eliminate the chatter on the big 4 strokes.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

bermuda said:


> Don't know what causes it but you will experience it if you buy a new suzuki 25/30 and install a stainless prop - its a real loud banging noise coming from your lower unit. Does not sound good.


It does sound awful and there's no way in hell it's not doing damage over time. I think suzuki really screwed up on this one. My local dealers response was enough to make me think twice about purchasing another suzuki in the future.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> It does sound awful and there's no way in hell it's not doing damage over time. I think suzuki really screwed up on this one. My local dealers response was enough to make me think twice about purchasing another suzuki in the future.


I know what 4 stroke I won't be buying...........


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

The Suzuki's are good motors but at a minimum they should disclose the fact that you can't upgrade to a stainless prop.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I know what 4 stroke I won't be buying...........


I'm not saying Suzuki builds bad motors in general. My old DF25A was a very nice motor that needed a prop hub that's designed for 4 strokes. It's a simple problem to remedy if only the prop manufactures would do it. Powertech mentioned they might be looking into it?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Pudldux said:


> Curious also. Suzuki 60 has chatter when motor just engaged any throttle thereafter and it's gone. Weird!


At higher rpm's the gear mesh stays tight.


----------

